# Pre Holiday Specials from BMH



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

You all know that we changed our design of Telescopic cylinder a few months back.
I got 7 pr of the older Tele's that extend to 28'' with top 3/4'' port, hard shaft and the new piston head design.
$190.00 a pair while supplies last


*Pressure gear clamp*, Get that faster response,higher pressure and longer life out of the _Marzocchi_ or _Rockford_ gears. 
$40.00 ea or 38.00 if 2 or more

*Zig-zag *style dumps (polished) 75.00ea









*Adel-II's* (o.g finish) in superduty 275.00 ea. 
_buy 2 or more and we'll do them for 260.00 ea_









*Zig-zag* water faucet slow-down (polished) 75.00 ea









We'll do these sales til Thanksgiving or until sold out. :biggrin: 
I'll post pics in a day or soo.


----------



## grapevine509 (Jan 3, 2003)

:0


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

on the cylniders what size r they collapsed and could they handle three's on a gbody?


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

some dam good deals there fo sho


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Nov 18 2009, 09:40 PM~15709029
> *on the cylniders what size r they collapsed and could they handle three's on a gbody?
> *


16 colasped..They would work but be way longer than you need. like 6'' extra. Which is good, cuz then you would not fully extend the cylinder, and if you do a longer arm in the future you would have enuff cylinder to accomodate it


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

im most likley gonna get a set how much shipping to 79701 Thanks


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

wow. some good prices. I'm tempted to buy those 28's,but think I'll hold out for the 27's


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

how much to ship some cylinders to AZ?


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)




----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 09:15 PM~15708716
> *Pressure gear clamp, Get that faster response,higher pressure and longer life out of the Marzocchi or Rockford gears.
> $40.00 ea or 38.00 if 2 or more
> 
> *



I'm just curious if you use these on all your hoppers. Personally once marzoochi hit the stage I have used them straight off the shelf with out any mods (plates, porting, etc) and have had great results. Never blown a center section up or completely worn out a gear. So my question is.....would this component really help me?


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> *Zig-zag *style dumps (polished) 75.00ea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## magoo (Oct 25, 2007)

Whuzz up Perm :wave:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by WUTITDU_@Nov 19 2009, 07:32 AM~15712706
> *how much to ship some cylinders to AZ?
> *


wut's the zip code :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 19 2009, 12:29 PM~15715408
> *I'm just curious if you use these on all your hoppers.  Personally once marzoochi hit the stage I have used them straight off the shelf with out any mods (plates, porting, etc) and have had great results.  Never blown a center section up or completely worn out a gear.  So my question is.....would this component really help me?
> *


yes it does help..it keep's the gear from exspanding..


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

add two chrome slowdowns on my order. and i want the sponsored dumps with the logo :0


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> > *Zig-zag *style dumps (polished) 75.00ea
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## mR. Sleepy (Nov 15, 2008)

WATS GOOD BIG PERM... :biggrin:


----------



## 1SICK8T4 (Nov 29, 2007)

TTT For some Bangin' Deals!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by magoo_@Nov 19 2009, 01:26 PM~15716012
> *Whuzz up Perm :wave:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mR. Sleepy_@Nov 19 2009, 01:54 PM~15716300
> *WATS GOOD BIG PERM... :biggrin:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 19 2009, 01:29 PM~15715408
> *I'm just curious if you use these on all your hoppers.  Personally once marzoochi hit the stage I have used them straight off the shelf with out any mods (plates, porting, etc) and have had great results.  Never blown a center section up or completely worn out a gear.  So my question is.....would this component really help me?
> *



the newish marz's were designed 'better' but it made them weaker. run the pressure clamps on the new gear and get the best of both worlds.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cut_@Nov 19 2009, 06:22 AM~15712403
> *im most likley gonna get a set how much shipping to 79701 Thanks
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15716784
> *the newish marz's were designed 'better' but it made them weaker. run the pressure clamps on the new gear and get the best of both worlds.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Nov 19 2009, 01:29 PM~15715408
> *I'm just curious if you use these on all your hoppers.  Personally once marzoochi hit the stage I have used them straight off the shelf with out any mods (plates, porting, etc) and have had great results.  Never blown a center section up or completely worn out a gear.  So my question is.....would this component really help me?
> *


I do use them on all my hoppers. They are more for added support, I haven't broken a center section either, but under this much stress the center would start to open up(spread apart) and the dog bones would not seal all the way. I've noticed longer gear life, faster responce.  

My cutlass double pump hopper has had the same gears for 2 years, I just changed them before the supershow this year, and the old gear looked like brand new....And I run those pumps at 132 volts... :0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> > *Zig-zag *style dumps (polished) 75.00ea
> >
> >
> >
> ...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 19 2009, 02:49 PM~15716242
> *add two chrome slowdowns on my order.  and i want the sponsored dumps with the logo  :0
> *


I'll hit ya on a p.m


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 07:15 PM~15708716
> *You all know that we changed our design of Telescopic cylinder a few months back.
> I got 7 pr of the older Tele's that extend to 28'' with top 3/4'' port, hard shaft and the new piston head design.
> $190.00 a pair while supplies last
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 19 2009, 03:49 PM~15716244
> *pm sent
> *


THESE ARE VERY NICE, I GOT 4 FROM RON SOME TIME AGO. LOOK AS GOOD AS THEY LOOK ON THE PICTURE.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Nov 19 2009, 03:55 PM~15716784
> *the newish marz's were designed 'better' but it made them weaker. run the pressure clamps on the new gear and get the best of both worlds.
> *


Not made weaker or from a inferior material, _just not treated_. The bodies were cryo-treated to temper the aluminium. That was the frosted effect on the 2000 and under gears.With the *clamp*, you can now pre-load the body and this will help the flex(swelling) of the body. The new seal design is more effecient than the heart shape, and will hold upto higher pressures.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Nov 19 2009, 07:44 PM~15719285
> *THESE ARE VERY NICE, I GOT 4 FROM RON SOME TIME AGO.  LOOK AS GOOD AS THEY LOOK ON THE PICTURE
> *


Did you ever get yours installed yet???? Like to see them in a set-up. I haven't pushed them and need to do a install or kit to show the style and cleanliness of these


----------



## crxtreme (May 23, 2003)

Thanks BMH!! I just ordered a set of telescopics great deals thanks..... Jay


----------



## WUTITDU (Aug 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 19 2009, 01:43 PM~15716191
> *wut's the zip code  :dunno:
> *


85051 homie


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 19 2009, 08:46 PM~15719323
> *Did you ever get yours installed yet???? Like to see them in a set-up. I haven't pushed them and need to do a install or kit to show the style and cleanliness of these
> *


I AM DOING THE BUILD RIGHT NOW. BUT WILL LET YOU KNOW WHAT IS UP. BUT ALOT OF CRAZY IDEALS


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

Good deals up in herrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

so a adel 2 super duty is $275????? can you do that shipped to 55806 pm me thanks


----------



## flako (Dec 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Nov 19 2009, 04:25 PM~15715996
> *sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33
> we also will be having holiday special's coming soon
> *


i called today bout the cylinders n homie told me he didnt know the ''special prices'' just yet so wtf :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Nov 19 2009, 07:35 PM~15719166-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You definitely know your shit! I will pick me up some. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by flako_@Nov 19 2009, 09:38 PM~15721611
> *i called today bout the cylinders n homie told me he didnt know the ''special prices'' just yet so wtf :dunno:
> *


he jus posted up that nite i did'nt kno because it was the next day you called..
sorry player.. we got sum28'' telescopic with 3/4 port on special for 190$..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_sup homie's..if you need sum parts hit us up..we got everything in stock ready to go..1-866-magic-33  



we also will be having holiday special's coming soon_


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

hope you have the sale a lil longer,,,i want a pair of tele's


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 23 2009, 04:30 PM~15757461
> *hope you have the sale a lil longer,,,i want a pair of  tele's
> *


if they don't... i have a set of the older chrome style. there a little scared from were the guys whole was not big enough. but the work fine. 

not 100% sure i am going to sell them but i will probably just pick up there new style, 






(ps "no ****" about the guy with the tight hole)


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 23 2009, 06:28 PM~15758052
> *if they don't... i have a set of the older chrome style. there a little scared from were the guys whole was not big enough. but the work fine.
> 
> not 100% sure i am going to sell them but i will probably just pick up there new style,
> ...


kool that be sweet,,i have 18''s now but i prefer tele's i wanna try the diffrence


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Nov 23 2009, 05:28 PM~15758052
> *if they don't... i have a set of the older chrome style. there a little scared from were the guys whole was not big enough. but the work fine.
> 
> not 100% sure i am going to sell them but i will probably just pick up there new style,
> ...


its ok homie we understand


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 23 2009, 07:59 PM~15760002
> *TTT
> *


sup homie i missed your call yesterday i was hopping when you called il holla at ya in the week bro :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin: 

















Gives them a cooler look


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by pinche chico_@Nov 23 2009, 05:30 PM~15757461
> *hope you have the sale a lil longer,,,i want a pair of  tele's
> *


We have 5 pair left and will do the sale til they ar gone. Just in case Tommy ,doesn't sell his


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Nov 23 2009, 11:32 PM~15763140
> *sup homie i missed your call yesterday i was hopping when you called il holla at ya in the week bro  :biggrin:
> *


Yeah whatever homie! I know when u seen my call, you were, "I aint gonna answer it, I can't understand that hawaii accent". Nah bro jus playin homie its kool. Have a happy thanksgiving!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)




----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 12:13 AM~15775415
> *Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Whats the price these


----------



## pinche chico (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 12:13 AM~15775415
> *Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


dem things are nice !!!


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for BMH Fam! Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 25 2009, 08:18 AM~15776444
> *Yeah whatever homie! I know when u seen my call, you were, "I aint gonna answer it, I can't understand that hawaii accent". Nah bro jus playin homie its kool. Have a happy thanksgiving!
> *


haha dam my secrets out haha :biggrin:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

old style Black magic 22" cylinders on BM accums. with long trailing arms, and beatin on em hard. always riden on 3! 5540lb car. they doing the trick  









okay, i did some advertising work. can i have some gear clamps now :biggrin:


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 02:13 AM~15775415
> *Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


*TTMFT!!!!!*


----------



## tinydogg (Oct 7, 2004)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Paul K (Sep 24, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 07:15 PM~15708716
> *You all know that we changed our design of Telescopic cylinder a few months back.
> I got 7 pr of the older Tele's that extend to 28'' with top 3/4'' port, hard shaft and the new piston head design.
> $190.00 a pair while supplies last
> ...


how much for 4 of these dumps shipped 93257


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 01:13 AM~15775415
> *Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


not really feeling the billet. 

i guess for some setups it would go well, just has that "horrod" or "lowrod" look. 

nice work though :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RegalLimited82_@Nov 28 2009, 02:04 AM~15804020
> *how much for 4 of these dumps shipped 93257
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

got any more tele's how much shipped tx 79045


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

how much for a adex candle and a adex rebuild kit shipped to 40324...thankx


----------



## Southside01 (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 19 2009, 06:37 PM~15719203
> *I could hook ya up a bit,do 70.00 ea for 4...I also got a new billet top ,but those are like 15.00 more. I'll post a pic of them soon.
> *


niceeee gonna have to order me some :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33..  _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

I might need me some of those cylinders...


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

TTT for BMH!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

fo shizzle


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 2 2009, 06:49 PM~15851338
> *I might need me some of those cylinders...
> *


we got wut you need player.. so when you ready hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33 :cheesy:


----------



## el_mazatleco (Mar 7, 2008)

ADEL II TO 85353 PHX AZ


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

Did u get silver springs in stock yet


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

ANY PIC'S/ PRICES OF THE LONG STYLE ACCUMULATOR'S YOU GUY'S HAVE I CANT FIND THEM. THANX


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 09:15 PM~15708716
> *You all know that we changed our design of Telescopic cylinder a few months back.
> I got 7 pr of the older Tele's that extend to 28'' with top 3/4'' port, hard shaft and the new piston head design.
> $190.00 a pair while supplies last
> ...


Is this price still good??? If so how much for 2 gear clamps shipped to Colorado Springs, CO 80915


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Dec 3 2009, 03:32 PM~15861364
> *Is this price still good??? If so how much for 2 gear clamps shipped to Colorado Springs, CO 80915
> *


 :yes: pm sent


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 3 2009, 05:38 PM~15862071
> *:yes: pm sent
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## crxtreme (May 23, 2003)

Thanks bm!! I just recieved the telescopics today great people.. I will be a return customer thanks again jay


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by crxtreme_@Dec 3 2009, 07:44 PM~15863469
> *Thanks bm!! I just recieved the telescopics today great people.. I will be a return customer thanks again jay
> *


  Thanks Homie


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)




----------



## beemc (May 29, 2005)

are you running a deal on 2 pump comp kits ?


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by beemc_@Dec 4 2009, 06:30 AM~15868342
> *are you running a deal on 2 pump comp kits ?
> *


no! you should call somone else. blackmagic is KILLING my rear bumper :angry: 









:biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_*X-MAS SPECIAL COME'N SOON.. IF YOU NEED PART'S HIT US UP.. WE GOT WHAT YOU NEED IN STOCK.. 1-866-MAGIC-33...*_


----------



## Rolling Chevys (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 03:13 AM~15775415
> *Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 2 of these sent to 78516? thanks


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 3 2009, 02:52 PM~15860980
> *ANY PIC'S/ PRICES OF THE LONG STYLE ACCUMULATOR'S YOU GUY'S HAVE I CANT FIND THEM. THANX
> *


????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 5 2009, 10:09 PM~15884395
> *????????????????????????????????????
> *



















talkin bout these? last time i check they was around 115 a pop


Ron, have ya figured out a fill valve?


----------



## BROOKLYNBUSA (Oct 10, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 5 2009, 09:36 PM~15884666
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE SET-UP AND YES THOSE ARE THEM. HOW ARE THEY WORKING OUT?


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BROOKLYNBUSA_@Dec 5 2009, 11:23 PM~15885162
> *NICE SET-UP AND YES THOSE ARE THEM. HOW ARE THEY WORKING OUT?
> *


they work great IMO. i have them charged to 360psi, no coils. rides nice. the only issue i feel in the shrader valve...which keep blowing out on me. they are rated at 400psi...so i charge them with no pressure on the system to 360psi...hmm wonder what happens when i lift the back end of this car! 
so im hopeing Rons on that issue. :biggrin:


----------



## valley_legendz (Sep 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 03:13 AM~15775415
> *Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




HOW MUCH FOR TWO OF THOSE DELIVER TO 78589


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

hi

i order 2 slip yoke 
More than 3 weeks
and i send the money

and i pm you many Times ???

what is the deal ??


can u give me the tracking number




Your payment for $428.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.



Payment details

Amount: $428.00 USD
Transaction Date: Nov 18, 2009
Transaction ID: 0B5764675P752425H

Subject: You've received a payment

Message: 
This Payment is sent to you on behalf of Yousef AL-awadi ([email protected]) for the following items: 175 1980 slip 175 1991 slip 20.00 spacer ring (1991) 38 shipping 5% pay-pal fee 428 shipped total


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Rolling Chevys+Dec 4 2009, 03:20 PM~15872865-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*



Originally posted by Caddy-1991@Dec 7 2009, 10:21 AM~15898424
hi

i order 2 slip yoke 
More than 3 weeks
and i send the money

and i pm you many Times    ???

what is the deal ??
can u give me the tracking number
Your payment for $428.00 USD to [email protected] has been sent. 

It may take a few moments for this transaction to appear in the Recent Activity list on your Account Overview.
Payment details

Amount: $428.00 USD
Transaction Date: Nov 18, 2009
Transaction ID: 0B5764675P752425H

Subject: You've received a payment

Message: 
This Payment is sent to you on behalf of Yousef AL-awadi ([email protected]) for the following items: 175 1980 slip 175 1991 slip 20.00 spacer ring (1991) 38 shipping 5% pay-pal fee 428 shipped total


Click to expand...

OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY.. TRACKING #1Z144Y1R4247165342.. WHEN YOU PAY BY PAYPAL WE DONT SHIP TILL WE GET PAYED FROM PAYPAL.. WE GOT THE FUND'S ON THE 1ST.. SO THAT'S WHEN WE SHIPED IT OUT... THANK YOU FOR YOUR ORDER.. & FEEL FREE TO PM ME OR MRS.BLACK MACIC.. RON IZ VERY BIZZY & DONT CHECK HIS PM'S EVERY DAY..*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

*Here's a package deal for you and not just our regular prices!!! *

UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLES (RAW FORM) $280.00 

HAPPY HOLIDAYS MORE TO COME FROM BLACK MAGIC STAY TUNED!!!!


----------



## SIDEKICK (Oct 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 25 2009, 01:13 AM~15775415
> *Here is the pics of the billet candle top as I promised :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


how much for 4 shipped to chicago il 60652


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

like pictured.105 ea. or 90 polished Jessica would have to quote it out tomorrow


----------



## sardsone (May 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 8 2009, 12:24 PM~15913583
> *Here's a package deal for you and not just our regular prices!!!
> 
> UPPER AND LOWER ADJUSTABLES (RAW FORM) $280.00
> ...


does this include shipping to 91911???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sardsone_@Dec 9 2009, 09:49 PM~15932542
> *does this include shipping to 91911???
> *


shiping not included.. when you ready to order hit us up.. 1-866-magic-33..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## RIDDLA (Apr 7, 2003)

Are ya'll gonna do pump kits specials?


----------



## Caddy-1991 (Mar 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 7 2009, 10:37 PM~15899893
> *
> OUT FOR DELIVERY TODAY.. TRACKING #1Z144Y1R4247165342.. WHEN YOU PAY BY PAYPAL WE DONT SHIP TILL WE GET PAYED FROM PAYPAL.. WE GOT THE FUND'S ON THE 1ST.. SO THAT'S WHEN WE SHIPED IT OUT... THANK YOU FOR YOUR ORDER.. & FEEL FREE TO PM ME OR MRS.BLACK MACIC.. RON IZ VERY BIZZY & DONT CHECK HIS PM'S EVERY DAY..
> *


*



thx BMH *


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

can you show your upper and lower trailing arms for $280 and will thay fit a 79 coupe deville


----------



## merenwijk (Jul 31, 2009)

Hello,

Can you give me a price for 4 zig-zag dumps and 2 zig-zag slowdowns(all polished), shipping to The Netherlands (Europe) included??
Thanks


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

need a price on a whammy tank.. lemme know. thnx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 11 2009, 06:58 PM~15953304
> *need a price on a whammy tank.. lemme know. thnx
> *


crome or raw.. :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by merenwijk_@Dec 11 2009, 05:41 PM~15952533
> *Hello,
> 
> Can you give me a price for 4 zig-zag dumps and 2 zig-zag slowdowns(all polished), shipping to The Netherlands (Europe) included??
> ...


ill hit you up on monday with a price shiped


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

do u have them extenders forlincolns.


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 11 2009, 09:02 PM~15953357
> *crome or raw.. :dunno:
> *



chrome


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP+Dec 11 2009, 05:10 PM~15951447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


120 with chrome rods and large hex plug.


----------



## orojoh11 (Jan 13, 2009)

do u have uppers and lowers for a 1969 chevy malibu?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by orojoh11_@Dec 12 2009, 04:41 PM~15961311
> *do u have uppers and lowers for a 1969 chevy malibu?
> *


pm sent


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

Thanks for the products...can't wait to use them. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 10 2009, 01:47 PM~15938318
> *1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2009, 02:45 PM~15977879
> *Thanks for the products...can't wait to use them.  :thumbsup:
> *


What did you get, chrome wheelie bars? :biggrin:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 15 2009, 03:31 PM~15989939
> *What did you get, chrome wheelie bars? :biggrin:
> *


Nope.....but thats a hell of an idea!!!!! :yes:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1_PUMP+Dec 11 2009, 05:10 PM~15951447-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rite looks like he could use some in the avitar :biggrin:


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2009, 12:51 AM~15995645
> *Here a pic of our work. Top quality, All parts assembled and machined in house to farther cut costs. Which then get passed to our customer   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Ron did u get my PM about those arms


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I didn't???? what was it Jay


----------



## Pjay (Jul 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2009, 01:30 AM~15995945
> *I didn't???? what was it Jay
> *


It was for set of custom length arms upper n lower adjustable


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH ARE THEM SQUARE DUMPS YALL HAVE NOT THE ADEL THE DELTA WITH THE SQUARE LOOK?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2009, 01:51 AM~15995645
> *
> Rite looks like he could use some in the avitar :biggrin:
> *


Yes sir. By the way my homie is going to order the 14" side ports you quoted for me. He has some waterfaucet slowdowns that you guys were exchanging for him and he's adding it to that order. Just figured I'd let you know the quote was worth your time.  

Keep up the good work and deals. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by TRAVIESO87_@Dec 16 2009, 08:44 AM~15997411
> *HEY HOMIE HOW MUCH ARE THEM SQUARE DUMPS YALL HAVE NOT THE ADEL THE DELTA WITH THE SQUARE LOOK?
> *


sup holm's.. them are the LV image dump's.. 145$.. if you want em with the fiting's it's 160$..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_SPECIAL'S.. raw piston kit with aluminum backing plate 200$.. :0 

more special's coming soon.. _


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

_1-866-MAGIC-33.._


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

chrome motors?? :dunno: shipped to 33527


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 16 2009, 04:55 PM~16001601
> *chrome motors?? :dunno: shipped to 33527
> *


comp or street :dunno:


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 06:59 PM~16001638
> *comp or street :dunno:
> *



street


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 16 2009, 05:00 PM~16001645
> *street
> *


pm sent


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 07:06 PM~16001688
> *pm sent
> *


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by IN YA MOUF_@Dec 16 2009, 07:00 PM~16001645
> *street
> *


COMP FOOL


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics+Dec 12 2009, 01:06 AM~15956085-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



not mine..


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Dec 14 2009, 12:45 PM~15977879
> *Thanks for the products...can't wait to use them.  :thumbsup:
> *


DID DAN GET CLAMPS??? :0 :0 :0 :0 






* HOW ABOUT A HOLIDAY SPECIAL ON SOME POWERBALLS AND CUPS????










*


----------



## RIDDLA (Apr 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15999489
> *SPECIAL'S.. raw piston kit with aluminum backing plate 200$..  :0
> 
> more special's coming soon..
> *


_
Pics ?_


----------



## goof (Oct 18, 2007)

TTT


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RIDDLA_@Dec 16 2009, 08:48 PM~16004719
> *Pics ?
> *


X2


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Dec 16 2009, 05:25 PM~16002413
> *DID DAN GET CLAMPS??? :0  :0  :0  :0
> HOW ABOUT A HOLIDAY SPECIAL ON SOME POWERBALLS AND CUPS????
> 
> *


How about Holiday Specials on EVERYTHING :cheesy:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15999489
> *1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


_
ttt :cheesy:_


----------



## da_six4 (May 27, 2009)

dam so ben checking this topic like ever hour ta see these specials to come i finally talked my girl into buyin me a setup now i just need a good price on a two pump set up :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Dec 17 2009, 03:40 AM~16007030
> *X2
> *











Just not with the block :biggrin:

some other views


















Some asked about whammy tanks, heres a pic of a few








They also come with rods and a billet tank plug  
Chrome $120.00 
zinc plated $100.00
raw steel $85.00


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 18 2009, 03:07 AM~16017882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THAT LOOKS LIKE IT CAN GENERATE SOME POWER! :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

:cheesy: ttt


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 18 2009, 02:07 AM~16017882
> *
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH TO SHIP THE PISTON KIT TO 92236 ... :biggrin:


----------



## 1_PUMP (Dec 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2009, 11:51 PM~15995645
> *Here a pic of our work. Top quality, All parts assembled and machined in house to farther cut costs. Which then get passed to our customer   :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


thanks i ordered the arms and a adel superduty 2 i lkeked them alot just waiting on my gear clamp.


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

hey the tele's r 18"s when collapsed rite? and the OD what is it?


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

if the raw piston kit dont come wit a block can it be used with a regular block?


----------



## BigNasty85Regal (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Dec 19 2009, 09:19 AM~16028257
> *if the raw piston kit dont come wit a block can it be used with a regular block?
> *


TIMES 2 like a different companys one inch ported blocks LMK Thanx


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760+Dec 18 2009, 06:49 PM~16024056-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes.. 2''..  



> _Originally posted by payroll77+Dec 19 2009, 09:19 AM~16028257-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes they jus got to be drilled out to 3/8 fit the tank rod's


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Yo big m you guys carry switch boxes?


----------



## 81cut (Jul 1, 2009)

these take speacial cups? if so how much?


----------



## oscarb (Apr 28, 2009)

HOW MUCH FOR THE #9 GEAR HEADS MARZOCCI. ANY SPECIALS?


----------



## ORLANDO I (Oct 5, 2008)

any holiday specials on the #11 marzocci gear :biggrin: shoot me pm with a price shipped 2 florida 32778


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

*HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>*


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 19 2009, 06:54 PM~16032373
> *Yo big m you guys carry switch boxes?
> *


 :yes: 10 switch pre wired.. pm sent


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 81cut+Dec 19 2009, 08:09 PM~16033154-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pm sent


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Yo M you guys got town car ball joint extenders? I need a pair for myself. Thanks Big Brahdah!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 21 2009, 01:36 PM~16048074
> *Yo M you guys got town car ball joint extenders? I need a pair for myself. Thanks Big Brahdah!
> *


HIT UP KOOL-AIDS.. HE GOT EM IN STOCK


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Oh thanks brah. I heard Majestics show moved. Is that true?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Dec 21 2009, 02:11 PM~16048413
> *Oh thanks brah. I heard Majestics show moved. Is that true?
> *


yea it moved to santa fe dam :angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cutty boi (Sep 7, 2007)

u having any sales on coils? i need 2 pairs of 4 tons


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cutty boi_@Dec 21 2009, 06:01 PM~16050972
> *u having any sales on coils? i need 2 pairs of 4 tons
> *


we dont got 4ton.. we have sum 3 3/4 or 4 1/2.. but not on sale


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

WHEN ARE THE Y - BONES GOING ON SALE??? LOL


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 06:35 PM~16051310
> *we dont got 4ton.. we have sum 3 3/4 or 4 1/2.. but not on sale
> *


you got the whites in stock :biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

what up chchchchipper! Govnah!


----------



## merenwijk (Jul 31, 2009)

QUOTE(merenwijk @ Dec 11 2009, 06:41 PM) 
Hello,

Can you give me a price for 4 zig-zag dumps and 2 zig-zag slowdowns(all polished), shipping to The Netherlands (Europe) included??
Thanks



the shipping would have to be done thru Jessica here, call us at the shop or E-mail the info to [email protected]


Hi, 

E-mailed twice already, but got no reply... Did you receive my mail? Please let me know.

Thanks, Patrick


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

ANY OF THE OLD STYLE TELESCOPICS AVAILABLE ???


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d+Dec 21 2009, 10:59 PM~16054066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


are you referring to the top port insted of the side port :dunno:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 21 2009, 12:11 PM~16047434
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


*
ttt *


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15999489
> *1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


_
ttt _


----------



## Mrs. Black Magic (May 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by merenwijk_@Dec 22 2009, 04:54 AM~16055930
> *QUOTE(merenwijk @ Dec 11 2009, 06:41 PM)
> Hello,
> 
> ...



Patrick sorry for the delay, been in and out and these guys don't have access to my account!! Got you the quote over can get those out a.s.a.p. for ya!! Just let us know!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## merenwijk (Jul 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Mrs. Black Magic_@Dec 22 2009, 11:01 PM~16059868
> *Patrick sorry for the delay, been in and out and these guys don't have access to my account!! Got you the quote over can get those out a.s.a.p. for ya!! Just let us know!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


It's all good. Already replied back to you  
Thanks


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15999489
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


_
ttt _


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

got my kit in today and put it together to see what it looks like real quick! now i just need my adex dump!









thanks black magic


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 23 2009, 11:16 PM~16074245
> *got my kit in today and put it together to see what it looks like real quick! now i just need my adex dump!
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks homie, glad we could help..... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 23 2009, 10:16 PM~16074245
> *got my kit in today and put it together to see what it looks like real quick! now i just need my adex dump!
> 
> 
> ...


looking goood homie now its bumper time :biggrin:


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

are you referring to the top port insted of the side port :dunno:
[/quote]


YEAH THE 16" COLLAPSED AND 28" EXTENDED TOP PORTS FOR 190 A PR.. I THINK THATS WHAT IT SAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE...


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 24 2009, 01:09 AM~16075667
> *looking goood homie now its bumper time  :biggrin:
> *


FOR SURE BRO! THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP TO STEVIE!!!!!!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> are you referring to the top port insted of the side port :dunno:


YEAH THE 16" COLLAPSED AND 28" EXTENDED TOP PORTS FOR 190 A PR.. I THINK THATS WHAT IT SAYS ON THE FIRST PAGE...
[/quote]
sry no pic's  .. but the goog thing they still on sale :biggrin:


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15999489
> *HYDRAULIC'S</span></span>
> *


_
ttt _


----------



## switches and thangs (Jun 11, 2005)

Merry Christmas to everyone at BMH. Wish you all the best, stay safe, and lets keep killing them in 2010!!!!!


----------



## RIVERSIDELOWRIDING (Feb 7, 2007)

WHERE DO I SEND THE MONEY FOR A PAIR OF THOSE TELESCOPICS ??? HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO GET TO RIVERSIDE,CA ?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 24 2009, 10:41 AM~16078023
> *FOR SURE BRO! THANKS FOR ALL THE HELP TO STEVIE!!!!!!
> *


no problem homie thats what were here for


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RIVERSIDELOWRIDING_@Dec 25 2009, 02:48 PM~16088387
> *WHERE DO I SEND THE MONEY FOR A PAIR OF THOSE TELESCOPICS ??? HOW LONG WILL IT TAKE TO GET TO RIVERSIDE,CA ?
> *


hit us up at the shop.. 1-866-magic-33..


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 08:15 PM~15708716
> *You all know that we changed our design of Telescopic cylinder a few months back.
> I got 7 pr of the older Tele's that extend to 28'' with top 3/4'' port, hard shaft and the new piston head design.
> $190.00 a pair while supplies last
> ...


good till the 1st.. get em while supplies last


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15999489
> *1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


_
good till the end of the year... _


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

hey M, is there any breaks on gears? #9 marz


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 06:30 PM~16114401
> *hey M, is there any breaks on gears? #9 marz
> *


 :ugh: :around: :nosad:


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 28 2009, 08:14 PM~16114940
> *:ugh:  :around:  :nosad:
> *


oooo fine.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Dec 28 2009, 09:16 PM~16114969
> *oooo fine.
> *


You should pick up some of them waterfaucet slowdowns they would be a nice finishing touch to the trunk.


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 08:32 PM~16115151
> *You should pick up some of them waterfaucet slowdowns they would be a nice finishing touch to the trunk.
> *


while im with you on this, my clearance is super tight around the slow down and dumps. 1/8 from the blocks, cant risk the change. 

but my list is some 9, new shorter hoses, gear clamps. and i need to find out if ron has the new valves in


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

They are big as hell too. My boy ordered 3 for his set up they are sexy as hell but will eat up some space for sure. Especially with the 3 Adel IIs to go with them.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 28 2009, 08:10 PM~16115552
> *They are big as hell too. My boy ordered 3 for his set up they are sexy as hell but will eat up some space for sure. Especially with the 3 Adel IIs to go with them.
> *


we still got the adel ll on sale..


----------



## C-LO9492 (Oct 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 84Cuttinthrough_@Dec 23 2009, 11:16 PM~16074245
> *got my kit in today and put it together to see what it looks like real quick! now i just need my adex dump!
> 
> 
> ...


*How much for this KIT???? An don't you mean ADELII* :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

double post.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 29 2009, 02:23 PM~16122378
> *we still got the adel ll on sale..
> *


And at one hell of a good price. I know he ordered 1 already but was talking about getting 2 more.


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Wat up M. Can u pm me a price for a 2 pump chrome set up. The front a 3/4 port thanks brah!


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Nov 18 2009, 08:15 PM~15708716
> *You all know that we changed our design of Telescopic cylinder a few months back.
> I got 7 pr of the older Tele's that extend to 28'' with top 3/4'' port, hard shaft and the new piston head design.
> $190.00 a pair while supplies last
> ...


GET EM WHILE SUPPLIES LAST.. GOOD TILL THE END OF THE YEAR


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by THE REAL BIG M_@Dec 16 2009, 01:15 PM~15999489
> *1-866-MAGIC-33..
> *


_
GET EM WHILE SUPPLIES LAST.. GOOD TILL THE END OF THE YEAR.. _


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

Have a happy and safe new years.


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

PM me a price on a complete chrome two pump setup


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 29 2009, 12:27 PM~16122408
> *How much for this KIT???? An don't you mean ADELII :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


i got mine for 220 shipped!!!!! i shoulda got the adel ll for what i paid for my adex!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by C-LO9492_@Dec 29 2009, 12:27 PM~16122408
> *How much for this KIT???? An don't you mean ADELII :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


both are good dumps you wont be dissapointed with either


----------



## 84Cuttinthrough (Apr 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 7 2010, 12:04 AM~16211348
> *both are good dumps you wont be dissapointed with either
> *


NOW I JUST NEED ME A NEW GEARHEAD AND A 3/4 YBLOCK AND A COUPLE FITTINGS AND I CAN PUT THIS PUMP TOGETHER!!!!!!!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

you wont be dissapointed once you get it all together


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Jan 6 2010, 09:48 PM~16209627
> *PM me a price on a complete chrome two pump setup
> *


pm sent. :cheesy:


----------



## payroll77 (May 5, 2009)

will the kits fit any block or ?


----------



## THE REAL BIG M (Jan 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by payroll77_@Jan 7 2010, 12:30 PM~16214884
> *will the kits fit any block or ?
> *


the piston kit's :dunno:


----------

